# Best time to book ??



## Reggie (May 1, 2005)

Hi everyone,
We will hopefully be taking our VW campervan to France next year in July, having never done this before we would appreciate any advice on when to book the ferry ie sooner the better because they fill up quickly, best price etc, we will probably have to go from Poole to Cherbourg on the fast ferry.
Thanks
Reg annd Annie


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Reggie - the quick answer is - "now". In 15+ years of channel crossings, I have never known the prices to go down nearer the sailing. However, there are so many variables someone may be along soon with a difference experience!

Enjoy your trip whatever you do ferrywise.

Sue


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Reggie July is a busy month for holidaymakers, especially families, have a look at all the options available re. short sea crossings and shop around for the best price, as Sue says booking now will guarantee you getting there!

Regards MnD


----------

